# Reporting Posts that breach site guidlines (including spam) - update 10/12/20



## DavecUK

All members can help keep the site free of spam and running within site guidelines, so it's pleasant for all to use. Try and select the correct reporting reason and add a note if it's helpful for us to understand the problem better.

Please don't reply to spam, you are just helping to advertise it further and don't try and become a moderator yourself by responding to a post that should be reported. *Reporting is better, it reduces bad feeling/arguments, helps us do the job more effectively and gives us less to "clean up".* You may feel that unless you respond, rather than report, nothing will be done...this is not the case.

You won't usually get a response after a report and shouldn't expect one. We do evaluate and action every report ASAP.

In any post there are 3 dots in the top right-hand corner:


----------

